# officially got a wood lathe



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I've been turning odds and ends on my metal lathe for quite some time now, but while it worked to some extent I was never too keen on doing so. the max speed is 1700rpm which is somewhat on the lower end for wood, and the machine and all the gears are properly oiled which attracts and captures wood dust like crazy, and I never liked positioning the hands to work near all the components of the lathe not to mention with my current setup I could not setup a tool rest close enough, or at the right height to properly position the cutter at the right angle or close enough to reduce chatter.

But all that is gone now as I came home with a Delta VS midi lathe which I have been waiting for the right sale to get one:










it's a little dirty from a couple years worth of use, but otherwise seems operational and beefy. I have the extension table for it which I'm not sure I will be needing due to lack of space, but I still have time to figure that one out.

Now for the question -

I have a spur drive and a live center. up until now on my metal lathe I would either use a 4 jaw (metal) chuck, or a mandrel. I will probably use a mandrel for pen turning, but for small vessels/cups/bowls I was wondering - do you guys find that you use chucks or plates more? pros/cons or better yet - likes/dislikes?

trying to figure out if I should get a chuck (either Nova G3/Delta rebranded, or similar) or stick to plates. what say you?

*EDIT:*

Just found this and thought I'd share it - it's a good source of documents RE turning and lathe work. good read:
http://kurthertzog.com/demos.htm


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

You might also look at Beall tools

He has a tap which allows you to screw your wood onto the spindle.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice score on the lathe. Lots of people love that Delta 46-460. For your question, I'd have to say that I use both. I use a faceplate to rough turn bowls and boxes, turn either a tenon or a recess and then rechuck in a scroll chuck.

There's no reason you couldn't do it all with faceplates, but it's a lot less convenient and will require some hoop jumping. You'll have to make something like a doughnut chuck or longworth chuck in order to finish off the bottom of bowls and vessels, if you want to do the faceplate only thing. It's certainly doable though.

My recommendation would be to try to catch the Supernova2 boxed set they sell at Woodcraft with multiple jaws on sale. You can frequently find it for 200. The main advantage of the Delta rebranded one is that it has a grub screw to secure the chuck for reverse operation. You have enough machinist skills to drill a hole and tap it for a grub screw though.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Karson brings up a good idea. Beall sells a 1×8 tap that you can use to make your own chucks. I have one and have used it to make a couple of jam chucks that work really well. I think it's around 20 bucks or so.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

If you have machine shop contacts, you can probably pick up a dull 1×8 tap for a little bit of nothing.

I have been using the NOVA Precision Midi Chuck. It has two "bars" used for tightening the work. Some folks would rather have the T-handle tightening but I've never had a problem with the bars.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Sharon. Sorry, I have never done that type of lathe work (faceplate, etc.). I just want to say congrats on acquiring the tool! Best wishes with it.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

That beall tap doesn't look too bad as an option. and a chuck for finishing the bottoms would make sense.

The Nova Midi chuck looks like would be a good fit with the internal threading (no threaded adapter) and it's price range.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

You can catch those Nova G3s on sale from time to time at Woodcraft. They will include a set of four jaws or so, seems to make it a little more value oriented with all the jaws included.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I also have the small delta I use primarily for pens don't try anything too ambitious with it I have heard a lot of people coming to grief with the motor burning out still it does bigger things if your capable of working slowly and taking your time. Alistair have fun


----------



## MBeck (Jan 13, 2011)

It all depends on what you want to make. There are all kinds of good videos out there for wood turning. I have one by Del Stubs that was very helpful when I started to learn. Mike Mahoney and Richard Raffan are experts and have different styles that can show you different ways of doing things. (Faceplates, chucks, vacuuming, etc.) As you learn, you'll see the possibilities are endless. Just remember to keep it fun and not get frustrated when you make mistakes. Good luck in your quest!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Thanks. I am definitely not in a rush for various reasons. I see the supernova2 on sale at WC with all jaws but I cannot select it for some reason. that said, it's a mighty hefty chuck whereas the midi is lighter (less strain on the spindle). maybe I'll stop by there sometime to see then in person (always helps).

I will probably be turning pens and small bowls/cups/spindles as I mentioned above. not looking to turn anything too large, and am not looking to be too aggressive with it either. this is more to turn with my daughter, or for small projects from time to time. strictly for fun. I have been turning in 0.060 - 0.002 range on metal projects, so I'm sure this will run faster  (to reiterate - I have been turning wood before, just in a different setting).


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Sharon, send a PM to Horizontal Mike, he just went through all the same stuff , he would give you good advices.


----------



## woodworkerforchrist (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice!!! Hoping to get one too someday. Have fun!!


----------



## Worth (Dec 30, 2009)

I think they should give us the lathes for what we end up spending on turning tools, chucks, mandrels and such.
I paid $300 for an older Jet 1236. Speed variable control thru belt pulley width. It works fine with speeds from about 400 to 2500 rpm. I bought a Nova chuck and added a stubby drive center that allows me to leave the chuck mounted. When the piece you are turning is securely mounted in the chuck, turning is much safer. All turning starts between centers. Most of my early work was spindle turning, and now I am doing some bowls and hollowed forms. I am now thinking on upgrading to Jet's new 1221 because of reversing, index head, and VS speed control with 1 HP motor. Be careful…turning is habit forming.  Nova came out with a new chuck with quick-change jaws that you may want to consider.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Yup, the machine is just the tease… the real $$$ is in the toolings/accessories/etc.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice Lathe Purp!

I'm in the same boat and had the same question. If I dont plan on turning large bowls do I need a chuck? Maybe just some small boxes. Can I get a buy with one of those cheap 2" chucks they sell at Harbor Freight?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Mauricio,

from my metal work I learned that work holding is one of the key important things in working with machines such as a lathe - I would not cheap out on a thing like a chuck.

I found this source for some good reading (check out the work holding section):
http://kurthertzog.com/demos.htm


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm with Karson. I bought the Beall tap and really like it. If you get one, be sure and tap hard woods. Tried some MDF and it fell apart.

Like Kreegan, I made a jamb chuck recently. I had turn some gavels between centers. I need to get a nice face on the striking surface. Made a jamb chuck with a wood screw thread using the Beall. Worked great.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Purp, congrats.

I have the same lathe and am in the process of teaching myself to turn. Things have changed a bunch since I was a teenager. I have the PSI 3000C Barracuda chuck set. I like it, but what do I know? About $175 at Amazon. I just got the 8" extension for it.

Tools are a big expense. I just bought a half dozen Sorby chisels - my, my, they are nice. I sharpen them on a Worksharp. They hold an edge a long time. I plan to do a blog soon on how I do it. I think I really want a set of carbide scrapers too.

It will be fun to watch you learn.
Steve


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sharon,

I'm a newbie to the world of wood turning. So, I'll just say congratulations on the lathe. I'm sure you will enjoy using it.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Let me suggest www.woodturner.org for outstanding info on woodturning. Check for a local turning club. I joined one and it has been great.
I'm just starting too. I bought a Rikon 70-050VS and it seems to be a good lathe. As mentioned, the real cost is in all the accessories and tools. The lathe is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

This is a pretty decent chuck …
http://www.amazon.com/Delta-Industrial-46-461-Reversible-Woodturning/dp/B0034HNVUC
If you shop around you can find them cheaper … I think I paid $118 for mine.

I also have a PSI Utility Chuck (the one that uses tommy bars instead of a key) ... it does OK but the Delta/Nova G3-D above is far superior.

IMHO, the Delta 46-460 is the Cadillac of lathes in its class … I'm sure you will be as happy with yours as I am with mine.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thanks for the feedback, links, and info.

Gerry - in what way do you find the Delta (G3 rebranded) chuck superior?

I am looking at getting one of the Novas, just not sure which one yet. the Midi actually looks like the best fit with it's smaller footprint (weight) and I like the bars locking mechanism more than this oversized key (though I like the allen key on the supernova2 the most but that's one huge chuck)


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

The Delta/Nova is reversible, and the key is (IMHO) is a far better way to secure the work than the tommy bars.

Also, the fit & finish is top drawer.

I haven't looked into any of the other jaw sets (it comes with #2 jaws), but I suspect I will as time goes on.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

ok, took it for a test drive at high speeds - this lathe runs super quiet - I'm really liking this (my metal lathe is gear based and is very noisy). even without being bolted down it was rock steady and performed like a champ.

As a test piece I made my wife a singe handed rolling pin for pastry out of rosewood with a set of mini turning set:




































The other rolling pin I made a while ago out of cherry.

will practice as I go along, but so far I'm content with the purchase. now need to find a proper place for it and OFF my workbench


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Gerry - I'll make note to check that one out as well as it is I think the best priced chuck


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Nice machine PurpLev, congrautlations!


----------



## JamesVavra (Apr 27, 2009)

Sharon,

I have a big oneway chuck that I love, and a slightly smaller, much more reasonably priced, chuck setup from PSI. It's their barracuda4 (http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CSCBARR4.html). It comes with multiple jaws and is a solid, utility chuck.

If you decide to go with carbide tooling, take a look at some of Capt. Eddie's cutter heads - as you're already up on machining metal, creating your own tools should be a breeze and they are far less expensive than something like the Easy Wood Tools line, (of which I own several).

I don't do much spindle work, but I do turn a lot of bowls, hollowforms, etc. I do almost all of my work with a a couple of sizes of bowl gouges, a shear scraper, a parting tool, and hollowing tools. I've noticed that most of the starter tool kits tend to lean much more toward the spindle turner. I'd argue you can turn almost anything with a bowl gouge alone.

Also, I don't know how active you are on G+, but I just sent you an invite to the woodturning community there.

Welcome to the vortex!

James


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Congratulations, Sharon. From all accounts that I have heard that is a nice lathe. Unfortunately I have the step pulley version but I still like mine until I can do better. Your also right about turning on a metal lathe. It's not a good idea to do that. The saw dust will dry them out and you also have to run them too fast.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

You're going the route I want to some day.. minus the metal turning lathe of course…. enjoy.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.

James - thanks also for the links. I was looking to find a place with decent pricing for cutters only so that I can make the insert-type turning tools myself. i think I'll be making an order with him once I have things organized a bit better. also joined the group on G+. I'm not too active there, but it's nice to see what others are doing when I am.

looks like the Baracuda2 is a good contender to the Nova G3 (Or delta resell) in terms of price/package-deal and size for these mini/midi lathes. more options to sift through. real glad I don't need it yesterday.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=70562&cat=51&ap=1
















Looks like a great addition on the spendy side, but looks well built and versatile.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

yeah, I was looking at that. real nice. but as much as I think workholding is impotant, for hobby/occasional use I think a chuck that is 1/3 of the cost (and just as good quality wise) is more practical.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Sharon-If you can make room for the bed extension, I would recommend bolting it on.

Though you may not be turning long spindles often, you'll find it to be a great alternative to removing the tail stock when you are working on a bowl or platter.

You'll want the tailstock for support while you are working on a bowl, but you need to get it out of the way to finish the bottom. Being able to slide the it out of the way without removing it will help eliminate getting holes punched in your elbow.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Gerry, that's what I was told by the previous owner, and why I am still toying with the idea of trying to find a place to install both lathe AND extension bed. not a deal breaker, as taking the tailstock off and putting it on occasionally wouldn't be too much of a PITA (I have VERY VERY little shop time these past few years so am not really turning day in and day out where taking tailstock on and off becomes an inconvenience).

besides, how else could I brag about turning bowls without showing people the "battle scars" elbow holes from the live center?


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

This is basically the same chuck as the Barracuda CSC3000C. The jaws are interchangeable. This one actually has an enclosed back, unlike the Barracuda. I like that better because sawdust and shavings get on the gears of the Barracuda. I have both and like this one better, plus Craft Supplies USA has vastly better support than PSI.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/5/-/23/100/-/1111/Apprentice-4-Jaw-Chuck


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

If you like tommy bar chucks and only want one with #2 dovetail jaws, you can't beat this one from Grizzly.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/4-Jaw-Chuck-For-Round-Pieces-1-x-8-TPI/G8784


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

that apprentice chuck looks decent. yet another option. I like the enclosed body as well, which is why I like the Supernova2 - too bad it's so large and heavy though. As for grizzly - while I do like to save on expenses - not on the expense of quality. Grizzly accessories/parts are not known to be of high quality and in many cases found to be of sub par quality.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

More advice than you bargained for, Sharon? 

I have the CSC3000C Barracuda, and have been very pleased with it. I think there are many good chucks out there, and I would definitely recommend getting *one* of them.

My usual procedure for a small bowl is to mount the blank on a faceplate or woodworm screw in the chuck, turn it roughly to shape, and make a hollowed spigot on the bottom. From there, it's a simple matter to turn it around, expand the chuck jaws into the spigot, and finish turning.

I know there are a million ways to do it, but I wouldn't give up my chuck for anything.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

ha… recommend getting *one* of them. how political of you… I wouldn't give up my chuck for anything. I would give my chucks and lathes for $1M - if anyone is interested in a trade like this, PM me 

Thanks Charlie - never more than I bargained for, always the more the merrier. There are really good options on this thread, and I'll see if I can get some first hand experience touchy-feely at some local stores to get a better insight on how it would measure up against one another.

contenders so far (within budget and with high enough quality or what seems to be):

Supernova2 - if on sale with added jaws (closed body is a +) 
Nova G3-D reversible - cost effective, good reviews. 
Barracuda (2?) - good value on package with extra jaws, reviews are good
Apprentice (closed body is a +)


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

was able made some space for this fully extended bad boy:










now I just need to make floor space to actually GET to it


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice score Sharon,

Have fun with it! Looking forward to seeing your projects.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

You may want to lift it up on some wood blocks or something. The way you have it now, if you turn something fairly large or that produces a lot of shavings, they'll tend to accumulate around the motor on the bottom. Not sure how high that table is or how tall you are, but you want the spindle at about the level of your elbow.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Thanks.

and thanks for the pointer. the plan is to keep it as low as possible for my daughter to use. it will mainly be used to make smaller spindles (think turning tool handles size spindles), pens and maybe small cups/bowls (4-6"). I'll see how it goes AS-IS and will block it up if necessary, or maybe just block it up on some 2×4s which won't raise it that much higher.but still lift that motor a bit further from the table.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't know if you ever decided on a chuck, but I remembered that Nova sells reconditioned chucks on their website.

SN2 : http://www.novatoolsusa.com/RECONDITIONED-SuperNOVA2-Wood-Turning-Chuck-23055-R.htm
G3 : http://www.novatoolsusa.com/RECONDITIONED-NOVA-G3-Wood-Turning-Chuck-48202-R.htm

They come with a 1 year warranty and I know many turners that use reconditioned Nova products. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Rich, I have yet to decide, and haven't even had a chance to stop at any of the local suppliers. definitely not in a rush and the reconditioned option looks very appealing.

does anyone have a Supernova mounted on a mini/midi lathe? how is the size factor - does it look like a reasonable match or does it look overpowering the lathe?


----------

